

Hack your travel: 3 Reason You're Doing it Wrong When Your Flight is Canceled - kn0thing
http://blog.hipmunk.com/3-reasons-youre-doing-it-wrong-when-your-flig#hip

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1616752>

